
Scientists Induce Out-of-Body Sensation Using Virtual Reality Goggles - donna
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/23/science/23cnd-body.html?ex=1345521600&en=190742c89a79cc93&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
portLAN
> _In that illusion, people hide one hand in their lap and look at a rubber
> hand set on a table in front of them. As a researcher strokes the real hand
> and the rubber hand simultaneously with a stick, people have the vivid sense
> that the rubber hand is their own.

> When the rubber hand is whacked with a hammer, people wince and sometimes
> cry out._

That's not an out-of-body experience. That's called "oh shit I can't see my
hand and he's about to smash it with a hammer!"

------
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45984>

------
donna
Wow, this introduces a whole new platform.

~~~
amichail
So how would you enhance video games with these findings?

~~~
donna
think of the TV show LOST, where the user actually experiences _being_ a
character - out-of-body, in another role, like an actor.

~~~
henning
think social networking. think crowdsourcing. think vertical synergy. but
don't think all three at once.

